# Ultimate perch rod build?



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

I am looking to build a new perch rod. What would be your ideal parts to build a Lake Erie perch rod? Blank reel seat handle guides the whole nine yards.... What has everyone built for perch and how do u like it

I am thinking 5' -5'6" but not sure. Thinking split reel seat for sensitivity and possibly a split rear grip just for looks.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

MHX line in your preference of action/power/length,PAC bay minima reel seat and guides don't really matter fishing vertical.Build it up and go fishing.I'd,personally,go cheaper than MHX as again,its just vertical fishing.An average(in right action) rod,some decent braid or fluoro for sensitivity,a rig of your choice and some emeralds will do the job.I don't think the ultra sensitivity of a higher dollar blank is really needed but if I were going to build one the above is probably the blank I'd choose.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

The only thing about the MHX is it only comes ultra light shorter than 6'3" roughly. 
What action does everyone prefer for perch. I don't mind spending a little to make a good perch rod. Curious what everyone's opinion is.

My plan is to take my first crack at a weave and put a perch on the rod in thread we will see


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

1)I don't see the need for an ultralight,light action is fine.
2) definitely don't see the need for a rod longer than 6'3" for vertical perch fishing.Of course you can build longer w/a light action so problem solved.I'm not pulling up and fishing 1-2oz weights on an ultralight.It'd be doubled over reeling up!


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Correct I don't want anything in ultra light. Not enough backbone to set the hook and too much bend reeling up. That is my hesitation with the MHX blank. 

So many blanks out there it is hard to choose


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm missing something,I guess.MHX has MANY blanks w/any action imaginable.Why a hesitation w/the whole line because you don't want an ultralight action?


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Maybe I am missing something but at least on mudholes website I don't see any blanks shorter than 6'3" in any action other than ultra lite. I could be overlooking some blanks though


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You just cut some off the butt of the shortest you can order and choose reel seat accordingly.I misunderstood you.I'd just build a 6-6 1/2 light if I were doing it and didn't wanna alter the label placement.Otherwise I'd cut it to what I wanted.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

That is not a bad way to go. Anyone else got a preference for a rod for perch


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I built this one for the wife. It's 9 1/2 ft long. She really likes the longer handle and long rod - it helps prevent her "perch elbow" 'cause she can tuck that handle under her elbow and makes the hookset easy.. Started out as a 10 1/2 ft/ 8 weight flyrod blank from the Rodmakers Shop. We kept balancing a 1 oz weight on it til it felt right and cut the tip off there.
It's really what I'd call light action with a slow taper/action. Kept everything as light as possible and added
silicone carbide guides so braid won't wear them out. Wrapped in "perch colors", white, yellow, green and orange.
Seems odd for a perch rod, but she smacks the heck out of them with it!


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice looking rod. I saw it on another site but the pictures were down


----------

